

The IRS seized a businessman’s life savings without charging him with a crime - dak1
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/wonkblog/wp/2015/05/15/how-the-irs-seized-a-north-carolina-businessmans-life-savings-without-ever-charging-him-with-a-crime/?tid=hybrid_linearcol_1_na

======
meesterdude
Honestly, what a waste of tax dollars and effort.

On the one hand, the IRS is getting squeezed by congress and is facing some
tough budget cuts.

And then there's this shit.

Maybe it's cause/effect, but it doesn't instill any confidence or sympathy for
their current position.

He worked 13 years to save up $107K, and they wanted to give him back 50% of
it; even though he did nothing wrong? I mean, 6.5 years down the toilet
over... what? How is that OK?

It seems the government can't pick on the rich and elite, so they pick on the
bigger of the small fish. Which, is really sad.

I'm working my ass off, working 60 hours a week to try and save up and get
myself in a good situation finally. The thought that the government could come
in and just shit on me like that, after climbing out of debt, because i
structured my deposits in a weird way (or for any other reason they might come
up with) is unsettling.

And this is, ALL of his money they took. Good luck with food, paying rent, car
payments; let alone defense or anything else. That's insane!

Yeah, he definitely deserves the $22K back that he was forced to pay with
money he didn't have, over nonsense that they cooked up.

There are no winners here. Tax dollars wasted, IRS resources and manpower
wasted, emotional toll and time wasted for the victim and relatives; it's a
blatant opportunistic move by the IRS; they see easy pickings.

Our government is predatory, and we're the prey; that's certainly comforting.

------
vitriol83
having lived in the US and UK for a long time, it's struck me that the
relationship between the US government and its citizens is unusually
suspicious and hostile, which I really can't find a parallel in any other
developed countries. As distrust of government is nearly universal in the US,
I'm continually surprised the situation manages to sustain itself.

~~~
geon
They keep voting for the lizards, because if they don't, the wrong lizard
might win.

------
spacehome
These are the consequences of the War on Drugs.

